# Rumor: Felton to Wolves a Possibility?



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

According to hoopsworld.com, a rumor surfaced today about a possible trade between the Wolves and the Bobcats. Here's how things would reportedly shake out:

Timberwolves Get:
PG Raymond Felton

Bobcats Get:
SG Rashad McCants
C Jason Collins
A Future Draft Pick (round unspecified)

Hopefully it's true and goes through. This could be a big deal for the Wolves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

it was actually originaly going to involve gerald wallace, corey brewer and others

brewers injury has ruled that out, not sure if anything will come of it now


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Felton? meh... Getting Gerald Wallace wouldv'e been big tho.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

As long as the pick isn't from the Wolves, this is a terrific trade.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

felton sucks...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that is more probable that Madsen go to Charlotte than Collins.

McCants/Madsen/Telfair to Charlotte for Felton and May? (expiring contract)


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

bruno34115 said:


> As long as the pick isn't from the Wolves, this is a terrific trade.


Actually a pick wouldn't be too bad this year if you could pull GWallace.... This isnt gonna be a strong draft from the looks of it, so getting a sure thing for just scraps and a pick(in a weak draft) could be a good move.

EDIT: Just as long as it's top 3 protected.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cant trade this seasons pick cause technically its already with the clippers (though through protection will likely be kept and be high at that)


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ Oh, well in that case idk...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

there are plenty of picks that can be traded though.. .miamis for example i think


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Meh. No big deal.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would much rather have Minnesota grab Mike Conley. He's a perfect fit here.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Felton? meh... Getting Gerald Wallace wouldv'e been big tho.


I agree with you that Wallace is a much better player than Felton, but I disagree with youin which one would benefit us more. We need a playmaker, and even though Felton isn't a superstar, he's a true point guard and can distribute the ball pretty well. He has potential to completely revamp our offense without scoring a point. While I love Gerald Wallace, we've already got Mike Miller, Ryan Gomes, and a few younger guys like Carney and Brewer that take up that position, so adding Wallace rather than Felton wouldn't be as big of an upgrade.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

But Wallace would instantly improve frontcout depth, & easily be the best athlete on the team. Plus, the upcoming draft is supposed to be loaded with PG's right? I would rather take Wallace and deal with Foye's growing pains, but I see what your saying about Felton as a true PG.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd love Wallace, but if possible I would much rather have us look to add a Center to the mix. Miller/Gomes is fine for me at the three, but Wallace is definitely an upgrade in some ways.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Trading old teammates again, like Jamison/Carter back in the day lol. #5 overall (Felton) for #14 overall (McCants). Personally, as a Tar Heel fan, I always liked McCants more in college. Not too sure about this trade.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now that Charlotte traded JRich, I guess that a McCants/something for Felton is more likely now.


----------

